# Plant advice needed please........



## smokeysmoo (27 May 2020)

Me and Mrs Smoo have never possessed so much as one green finger between us.

However, a major reason we moved to this house from a terraced house 15 years ago was because SWMBO wanted a garden, but after buying at the top of the market she very quickly realised she hates gardening 

Anyway we've had it as a largely maintenance free affair for a number of years now, but 'we' decided to make more of a feature of it now I've finished my furloughed decorating 

So in a attempt of acheiving a quiet life I've created this raised bed jobbie and a couple of trough planters out of pallets, so the question is what the frig to put in them?

Any ideas from the green fingered ones amongst you would be very welcome.









PS: I have got new fence panels coming next week to replace the ones on the left


----------



## MartinQ (27 May 2020)

Could grow some fruit and veg?
Plum tree (or similar) in the centre with some lettuce, herbs, in the planters?


----------



## tom73 (27 May 2020)

Look's nice sunny spot is it like that all day or part?
What's the soil like under that ?
What's your budget ?
What do you like plant wise flowers , foliage , ect? 
I'd do some veg in the planters you can mix it up bedding plants and veg. Strawberries be nice coming over the sides Apline ones are great tiny but nice a bit different.


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2020)

A nice big 'bush' Fuschia.


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> A nice big 'bush' Fuschia.


----------



## pawl (27 May 2020)

smokeysmoo said:


> Me and Mrs Smoo have never possessed so much as one green finger between us.
> 
> However, a major reason we moved to this house from a terraced house 15 years ago was because SWMBO wanted a garden, but after buying at the top of the market she very quickly realised she hates gardening
> 
> ...




Acer Palmatum Under plant with low growing perennials. One word of caution acers prefer dappled shade to bright sunshine


----------



## Jody (27 May 2020)

I'd ram the planters full of bedding plants for some nice colour in summer. You might struggle to get any this year though as the garden centres seem to have been stripped (around here). Stick some nice perennials in the circle. That way you can just cut them back to the floor at the end of each year and they'll come back the year after. 

I'm also not very green fingered so I'm going with the low maintenance option. Don't ask me what plants though


----------



## Jody (27 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Acer Palmatum Under plant with low growing perennials.



Love my Acers and would probably just fill the area with them. Think I have about 15 on my patio


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 May 2020)

Could grow some lavender for the local bee population. You could also make small bags of scented lavender tea bags and leave them around the house for the smell.

They tend to be pretty easy to care for.


----------



## PK99 (27 May 2020)

I'd put a statement pot in the middle and make the rest into a densely planted gravel herb garden.

Low and easy maintenance and functional.

Looking for an effect like this in my garden, planted less than a year ago.


----------



## pawl (27 May 2020)

PK99 said:


> I'd put a statement pot in the middle and make the rest into a densely planted gravel herb garden.
> 
> Low and easy maintenance and functional.
> 
> ...



That looks really good


----------



## irw (27 May 2020)

smokeysmoo said:


> View attachment 525354



If my experience of 'Domino Rally' is anything to go by, I'll bet you were really annoyed when you knocked the last brick over after placing them all in a neat upright fashion!


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 May 2020)

tom73 said:


> Look's nice sunny spot is it like that all day or part? *It gets a lot of sun in the morning, then its largely shaded by a mahoosive oak tree to the rear that the feckin' council won't deal with!*
> What's the soil like under that ? *It's not the best TBH but at the same soil is soil is soil to me, so wadda I know*
> What's your budget ? *As small as possible, especially we would like to move from here as soon as possible.*
> What do you like plant wise flowers , foliage , ect?* Honestly not got a single scooby about plants at all*


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 May 2020)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I've passed them onto my good lady and we shall see what the outcome is 👍


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2020)

Bedding plants will give you quick coverage and flowers. Statement pot or plant in the middle. Not good with plant names, but got loads going on in my garden.


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2020)

If you are looking to move I would simply fill it with low cost perennials. These should start to come available in mid June from B&Q and the like.

If you decide to stay I would strongly echo the suggestion of a nice Acer, a lowish growing one perhaps with purple cut leaf foliage. A decent one will set you back £50-75 but is a worthwhile investment. Acers take a long time to develop, don't buy an apparent bargain for £15!! Underplanting with low growing, strongly coloured foliage perennials will work very well. Offset the Acer, don't plant it in the middle.

Definitely plant your containers with colourful seasonal bedding. There is currently a 2-3 week gap in supply as many growers stopped production due to Covid-19. I spent the last 22 years of my career in bedding plant production. I happen to know some major producers have ramped up production as fast as possible to satisfy current demand.

Your soil looks poor and lacking in any organic matter. This will not sustain plant growth adequately. If you are staying you should add significant quantities of bulky organic matter. It looks as though you've riddled the soil, a common error.

Don't go out and buy peat based compost to do this. Total waste of money and another common error. Look to buy a "soil improver" or "soil conditioner."

I'd suggest you Google "soil improver" and read what the RHS have to say. Royal Horticultural Society.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Your soil looks poor and lacking in any organic matter. This will not sustain plant growth adequately. If you are staying you should add significant quantities of bulky organic matter. It looks as though you've riddled the soil, a common error.


The soil is quoted by the SUPPLIER as Organic Border Soil, and when I explained what I needed it for this was advised as the right choice, of their options at least.

Now I've Googled what riddled soil is  I can state that it's not been riddled, not be me anyway  It was delivered on Tuesday and all I've done is to barrow it from the front to the back, chuck it in the circle and rake it something like.

The pots and planters are starting to take shape now, but we haven't made a dent on the circle of doom yet


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

@smokeysmoo - sorry. Obviously it's difficult to tell from your garden image. I've looked at the supplier image, they don't appear to describe what the product actually is, and from what I can see there is a high proportion of composted bark in it. It will probably do the job but it doesn't match my expectation of an organic border soil nor one that is rich is organic matter. I'll post a picture for you a bit later.

Glad to read the planters a re taking shape.


----------



## tom73 (28 May 2020)

If you planning on a move , not sure how good the soil is then keep it cheep and simple.
A good statement plant in a big pot will be good start Magnolia make good ones plenty of different one to look at or some other feature.
Sweet-peas maybe in a pot.
As for the rest of it cheap and simple look for cottage garden plant seeds pick what you like and board seed them. Or a good wildlife mix. Both wont worry about poor soil just need a little TLC along the way and you're done just keep up the watering and keep on top of weeds. Or split the bed in 4 each block with same colour bedding.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

@smokeysmoo - this is pure organic matter which will really enrich a soil. It's homemade but illustrates what I feel is needed


----------



## Hicky (28 May 2020)

If you want maintenance free, a wigwam to hold a climbing plant.
Wisterias or Clementis or something....that’s if you’re not thinking of moving. Given some time it will give loads of flowers.
You could do one half ie the non sunny side and plant bedding plants in the space in front until the years the climbers become established as flower....?


----------



## Dave 123 (31 May 2020)

Go for a standard Bay in the middle. A focal point that’s formal, but you can also eat it!
As others have said, lavender hedge around the edge and plant the middle with perennials and some seasonal annual plants.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jun 2020)

Right then, the pots and planters are all sorted with a variety of plants and foliage, but no decision made yet on the circle of doom. 

I've started thinking about seeding it with wild flower seeds and leaving it to it's own devices, is this feasible or does it require a lot of prepping and tending until things are established?

Here are some pics of things so far.


----------



## jowwy (1 Jun 2020)

smokeysmoo said:


> Right then, the pots and planters are all sorted with a variety of plants and foliage, but no decision made yet on the circle of doom.
> 
> I've started thinking about seeding it with wild flower seeds and leaving it to it's own devices, is this feasible or does it require a lot of prepping and tending until things are established?
> 
> Here are some pics of things so far.


why do you want to move as soon as possible if you havent long bought it???


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jun 2020)

jowwy said:


> why do you want to move as soon as possible if you havent long bought it???


Not sure what gave the impression we've only just bought it, been here 15 years now.


----------



## jowwy (1 Jun 2020)

smokeysmoo said:


> Not sure what gave the impression we've only just bought it, been here 15 years now.


i misread the original post lol


----------



## tom73 (2 Jun 2020)

smokeysmoo said:


> Right then, the pots and planters are all sorted with a variety of plants and foliage, but no decision made yet on the circle of doom.
> 
> I've started thinking about seeding it with wild flower seeds and leaving it to it's own devices, is this feasible or does it require a lot of prepping and tending until things are established?
> 
> Here are some pics of things so far.


Yes basically sow , rake , keep it watered , keep the weeds down till things get going and you're away. They don't need much but if you do a bit TLC it will pay you back.


----------



## PK99 (2 Jun 2020)

smokeysmoo said:


> Right then, the pots and planters are all sorted with a variety of plants and foliage, but no decision made yet on the circle of doom.
> 
> *I've started thinking about seeding it with wild flower seeds and leaving it to it's own devices, is this feasible or does it require a lot of prepping and tending until things are established?*
> 
> Here are some pics of things so far.



If you are thinking "wild flower meadow" your soil is far too rich, grass will swamp out the wildflowers. The crappiest of crappy building site soil is ideal for a meadow!


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2020)

Jody said:


> Love my Acers and would probably just fill the area with them. Think I have about 15 on my patio


Do you have a picture Jody? 
I'm in a similar position to the op, and need some inspiration for what to fill my garden with.


----------

